# how to pass a sitrep



## Maverick585 (29 Sep 2005)

hey everyone.. 
btw.. u guys need to get an Air Force msg icon  >
but anyways.. i need to know how to pass a sitrep... like part a/1 is this... part b/2 is this... i don't remember it anymore.. it's been three years... and i don't use it ever... but i can't find it on the internet.. wow.. finally something that can't be found...

but please let me know asap
thanks everyone
Andrew


----------



## Bzzliteyr (29 Sep 2005)

Well, from what I have as part of my comms course I teach to DP1s (loosley translated from french):  

1. Enemy
2. Friendly
3. Admin
4. General Info

These are NOT given in paragraph form, but merely stated of the air and send as "sitrep, over".

This is me sitting at home, no ACP125 in front of me, more to follow tomorrow once I get it out.

Bzzliteyr


----------



## Gayson (2 Oct 2005)

You forgot location which is the first thing said in a sitrep.  It is either given as a grid or in reference using northings and eastings to another point (ex: 2 north 3 east from AA)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Oct 2005)

Sitrep
1)	Enemy: str, loc, activity, ident, etc
2)	Friendly: own loc, activity
3)	Other: recommendations, etc

Sending Your Location
1)	Use trace code words â â€œ report lines, pogo points, etc
2)	GIPs
3)	Encode


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2005)

Actually, he has it basically right.   1.   Update on what the Enemy is doing.   2. Update what you are doing.   3. Any other pertenant Information/Admin.   There is no requirement to give a Grid in a SITREP.

EXAMPLE:

0 This is 60   SITREP Reference my last Contact, Enemy has withdrawn North along Hwy 16 out of our observation.   Am Continuing with Task. Over....


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sitrep
> 1)	Enemy: str, loc, activity, ident, etc
> 2)	Friendly: own loc, activity
> 3)	Other: recommendations, etc
> ...


OK

More info:

0 This is 60  
SITREP 
Reference my last Contact, Enemy has withdrawn North along Hwy 16 out of our observation.  
Currently Red Rover Plus 500
Am Continuing with Task. 
Over

Is that better Dave?


----------

